# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  आपना राजकारण......

## swami ji

यहाँ पर सब देखिये और मजे कीजिये आपनी आजादी की इजत लुटी जा रही हे जी ......
हम भारत देश के नागरिक हे  पर उसका कर्तव्य नहीं समजते हे ,एस लिए ऐसी स्थिति बाद में निर्माण होती हे ...
राजवीर

----------


## swami ji

देखो जी और मजे करो .................... हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## swami ji

अभी सेक्स मनु संघवी ....न्याय  करने वाला हा हा हा हा

----------


## swami ji

हिजड़े का पत्र हिज्सेने लिखा हे जरा देखो ..............बात में दम हे न .....

----------


## swami ji

फ्री  फ्री फ्री .....सब hd ex riyal klip manu snaghavi .....मजे कीजिये दोस्तों देखा कर .....

----------


## swami ji

लगे रहो यारो ..... देख की वाट ल्कगाने ये सब खड़े हे जी .....

----------


## swami ji

आब इसकी बरी हे जी ,,,,, इसका तो जोरदार कारनामा हे जी ....आभी थोड़े दें बाद आएगा जी

----------


## swami ji

केसा रहा दोस्तों ....मजे करो ....

----------


## swami ji

आगे की पोस्ट कल  देघेनेगे आभी तो बहोत मिर्च मसाला बाकि हे जी .,....ओरिगानल .......राजवीर के संग ....लगे रहे आप ......

----------


## ajnabi_dost

बढ़िया सूत्र की शुरुआत की है मित्र !! कृपया इसे निरंतर गति देते रहे !!

एक बात कहना चाहूँगा मित्र कि आपने जो तिरंगे का चित्र लगाया  है , उसे कृपया मिटा दें !! सरकार चाहे कैसी भी हो किन्तु तिरंगे का मान तो हमें रखना ही होगा !!
धन्यवाद !!

----------


## raja dil ka

*इस पोस्ट को लेकर मेरे साधू होने की मर्यादा मत सिखाना.
बहेके जा रहे सेक्युलर प्रभाव को लेकरयह पोस्ट है.
यही है चरित्र निर्माण इसाईयो का.
पोलैंड के न्यायालय में एक नन ने निवेदन रखा कि हिन्दू धर्म और इस्कॉन पर प्रतिबन्ध लगा दिया जाये क्यूंकि यह श्रीकृष्ण कि महिमा मंडित करते है जबकि श्रीकृष्ण ने १६१०८ विवाह किया था जिससे सिद्ध होता है कि श्रीकृष्ण एक चरित्रहीन व्यक्ति थे,
हिन्दुओं के अधिवक्ता ने सुनवाई के समय कहा कि "न्यायाधीश महोदय आप आज्ञादीजिये नन महोदया को कि नन बनते समय उनहोंने जो शपथ लिया था उसे दोहराएँ" ,नन ने दोहराने से मना कार दिया, हिन्दुओं के अधिवक्ता ने पुनः न्यायाधीश महोदय से निवेदन किया कि"आप शपथ दोहराने के लिए कहिये" पर नन ने पुनः मना कार दिया इस पर हिन्दुओं के अधिवक्ता ने न्यायाधीश महोदय से कहा कि "यदि आप आज्ञा दें तो मैं वह शपथ न्यायालय में दोहरा सकता हूँ" , न्यायाधीश ने आज्ञा दिया , हिन्दुओं के अधिवक्ता ने कहा पुरे विश्व में ननबनते समय लड़कियां यह शपथ लेती है कि"मै जीजस को अपना पति स्वीकार करती हूँ और उनके अलावा किसी अन्य पुरुष सेशारीरिक सम्बन्ध नहीं बनाउंगी, " तो न्यायाधीश महोदय यह बतैये कि अबसे पहले कितने लाख ननों ने जीसस से विवाहकिया और भविष्य में भी ना जाने कितने लोग विवाह करेंगे तो क्या ईसाईयों और इसाई धर्म पर प्रतिबन्ध लगा दिया जाये? जिस पर नन ने अपना केस वापस ले लिया ले लिया ।
।। श्रीकृष्ण के 16108 पत्नियाँ ।।http://m.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=349242601787672&refid=21*

----------


## raja dil ka

*विश्व तम्बाकू मुक्ति दिवस (World No Tobacco Day) पर शुभकामना संदेश-
1- धूम्रपान (smoking) करते समय आप निकोटिन, पायरिडीन, अमोनिया, कार्बन मोनो ऑक्साइड फ्यूरल, फर्माल्डिहाइड, एसीटोन, आर्सेनिक एसिड जैसे 4800 घातक रसायनों (lethal chemicals) को अपने फेफड़ों और खून मे भरते हैं जिनमें से 69 (International Agency For Research On Cancer के अनुसार 43) कैंसर के लिए सीधे उत्तरदायी हैं।
2- एक सिगरेट में आप 100 mg शरीर में भरते हैं, 500 mg एकसाथ इंजेक्शन से ले लें तो तुरन्त मृत्यु निश्चित है।
.
.

5- धूम्रपान से भारत में प्रति मिनट लगभग 2 लोग मौत के मुंह मे समा जाते हैं।
6- भारत में कुल बीमारियों का 40% तम्बाकू धूम्रपान से होती है।
.
11- तम्बाकू जनित बीमारियों के इलाज में भारत में प्रतिवर्ष 30,800 करोड़ रुपए खर्च करने पड़ते हैं जबकि भारत का 2012 का स्वास्थ्य बजट 34,488 करोड़ रुपए रहा, 2011 में यह केवल 30,456 करोड़ ही था।
.

17- यदि गणना करें तो 3करोड़ 87लाख 22हजार वृक्षों को केवल 2011-12 में ही सिगरेट पिलाने के लिए काटा गया।
(For more such Facts and detailed information Please click the link)****धुंए की धीमी मौत के तथ्य « RASHTRA BHAW*
*tripathivasudev.jagranjunction.com**Find Best Hindi Blogs, Top India Blogs @Jagran Junction. Read and write blogs in Hindi, create your own be*

----------


## raja dil ka

*कोई भी मुस्लिम सेकुलर नहीं……….कट्टर होता है …..सच्चा सांप्रदायिक होता है ….देश भक्त नहीं पहले इस्लाम भक्त होता है …………….और उसकी ये इस्लाम भक्ति उसको कभी भी अच्छा नहीं बनने दे सकती………..क्योंकि तब वो अफजल और ***** की तरह एक सच्चा मुसलमान होता है॥जिसको अल्लाह दोज़ख नहीं जन्नत नसीब करवाता है ……….और अगर कोई मुस्लिम अपनी कुरान या इस्लाम से अलग चलने का प्रयास भी करता है तो वो कुफ्र होता है….दज्जाल होता है ……..और उस पर शैतान का वास हो चुका होता है जिसको कत्ल करना हर एक मुस्लिम का फर्ज़ है …………..इसलिए उन पर फतवे जारी कर दिये जाते है………………जैसे तसलीमा नसरीन…….और सलमान रश्दी !

लेकिन हिन्दू ही भाईचारा निभाने में आगे क्यों लगे रहते है ? कब समझेंगे ये इनकी चाल ??कोई भी मुस्लिम सेकुलर नहीं……….कट्टर होता है …..सच्चा सांप्रदायिक होता है ….देश भक्त नहीं पहले इस्लाम भक्त होता है …………….और उसकी ये इस्लाम भक्ति उसको कभी भी अच्छा नहीं बनने दे सकती………..क्योंकि तब वो अफजल और ***** की तरह एक सच्चा मुसलमान होता है॥जिसको अल्लाह दोज़ख नहीं जन्नत नसीब करवाता है ……….और अगर कोई मुस्लिम अपनी कुरान या इस्लाम से अलग चलने का प्रयास भी करता है तो वो कुफ्र होता है….दज्जाल होता है ……..और उस पर शैतान का वास हो चुका होता है जिसको कत्ल करना हर एक मुस्लिम का फर्ज़ है …………..इसलिए उन पर फतवे जारी कर दिये जाते है………………जैसे तसलीमा नसरीन…….और सलमान रश्दी !

लेकिन हिन्दू ही भाईचारा निभाने में आगे क्यों लगे रहते है ? कब समझेंगे ये इनकी चाल ??*

----------


## long

:pointlol::rofl::clap:

----------


## raja dil ka

*मुस्लमान कहता हे इस देश में उसका भी हक हे........

.मुसलमानों पहले इस देश के और समाज के अच्छे नागरिक तो बन कर दिखाओ
भारत के समाज में मुस्लमान की कितनी सहभागिता हे आओ देख ले

... ... 1.किसी भी मुस्लिम या मुस्लिम समाज द्वारा चेरेटीबल हॉस्पिटल ...खोले हे ! (नहीं या नहीं के बराबर)

2.समाज में कितनी समाज सेवी संस्थाये,सेवा संस्थान हे तुम्हारे... जो हिंदुस्तान के समाज में सेवा करते हे ! (नहीं या नहीं के बराबर)

3.राहगीरों के लिए प्याऊ,जानवरों के लिए खेर,पक्षियों के लिए चबूतरे,जीवदया जेसे सिर्फ घायल जानवरों का इलाज ही मान ले,गरीबो के लिए अन्नक्षेत्र, मरीजो के लिए मुफ्त दवाइया ! (बिलकुल नहीं)

4.शहीद देशभक्तों की पुण्यतिथि पर तुम नदारत रहते हो गाँधी जयंती छोड़ के ! (देश के प्रति कुछ जिम्मेदारी हे ही नहीं)

5.समाज सेवा में तुम्हारा कोई अनुदान नहीं हे और अगर अपवाद स्वरुप कोई हे तो वो सहभागिता के मान से नगण्य हे ! (हे भी तो नगण्य)

6.देशद्रोहियों के लिए तुम्हारा मोन रहना तुम्हे शक के घेरे में लाता हे....सच्चे देशभक्त हो तो आतंकियों का सडको पर उतर कर विरोध करो ! (जो तुम करते ही नहीं हो)

7.भारत देश के लिए खतरा बन चुके पाकिस्तान का तुम कभी विरोध नहीं करते हो.....तो तुम देशभक्त कहा हो ! (पाकिस्तान ही इनका ईमान हे )

8.टैक्स तुम चुकाते नहीं हो और हिन्दू के भरे टैक्स में से तुम सरकार से मदद मांगते हो नहीं देने पर छिनने की कोशिश करते हो ! (अधिकतर सोचते हे हराम का पैसा कहा से आये इसी जुगाड़ में रहते हे)
=====
************अब तुम क्या करते हो ये सुन लो
=====

मदरसे, जमात खाने और दरगाहो पर लंगर खाने चलते हो जो सिर्फ मुसलमानों के लिए हे...... भारतीय के समाज के लिए नहीं हे

जनसख्या के अनुसार समाज में तुम्हारी कम से कम 20 से 25 % भागीदारी भारत के समस्त समाज के लिए समाज सेवा में होना चाहिये

अभी किसी मुस्लिम देश में भूकंप या बाढ आ जाये तो पूरा मुस्लिम समाज चंदा इक्कठा कर के मदद भेज देगा

जिस देश से तुम्हे प्रेम नहीं हे उस देश में तुम्हे उन्नति के लिए आरक्षण चाहिये योग्यता तो तुम मे....जेबकटी,पं चर,गेराज,लुट खसोट जेसे कृत्यों की होती हे और
बिना योग्यता के सरकारी नौकरी चाहिये

भारत हारता हे तो तुम फटाके फोड़ते हो और भारत जीतता हे तो घरो में दुबक कर बैठ जाते हो जबकि मुसलमानों को सडको पर निकल कर भारत की जीत का जश्न मानना चहिये

कुरान में लिखा हे वतन से प्यार करो,दारू मत पियो वो नहीं मनोगे और दूसरी बातो में कहोगे ये कुरान के खिलाफ हे

जो मोलवी तुम में जहर भरता हे उसे कहो हमारे वतन के खिलाफ मत भड़का हमें यही रहना हे

जब तुम्हे मालूम हे हिन्दू धरम में गौमाता पूजनीय हे.....तो तुम गोउ क्यों काटते हो.....गोउ काटोगे तो आपस में खाईया तो बढेगी ही

तुम पाकिस्तान के हरे चीथड़े को अपना राष्ट्रीय ध्वज मानते हो और तिरंगे को जलाते हो और जो नहीं जलाता हे वो विरोध करने के बजाय दूर खड़ा देखता रहता हे इसका मतलब तो यही हे तुम्हारा भी मोन समर्थन हे

कोई एक मुल्ला पीटता हे तो पूरा समाज इक्कठा हो जाता हे और कोई मुस्लमान राष्ट्र का अपमान करता हे तो तुम गूंगे-बहरे हो जाते हो....फिर किस एंगल से तुम्हे देशभक्त माने

सोचो राष्ट्र और समाज के लिए तुम क्या कर रहे हो

तुम ये चाहते हो की राष्ट्र तुम्हारी चिंता करे और तुम पडोसी राष्ट्र की चिंता करो*

----------


## raja dil ka

*कांग्रेस सरकार, सिकुलरिस्म और मीडिया का सच---------------------

इस देश का बंटाधार जितना सिकुलरिस्म ने किया है उतना किसी और ने नहीं.... यहाँ साधू संत communal हैं परन्तु pope पादरी तथा मुल्ला मौलवी सिकुलर.... यहाँ मीडिया जहां पर भाई भतीजावाद हावी है ... सारे मीडिया के प्रमुख लोग एक दुसरे के सम्बन्धी हैं और लगातार यह आम जनता के ज़ेहन में ज़हर घोल रहे हैं... मीडिया इतनी गिर गयी है की जो आतंवाद में पकडे गए हैं उनके समर्थन में बोलने आती है जैसे अफज़ल गुरु, कसाब, दावूद और संजय दत्त....
मीडिया के सिकुलर लोगो की सुने तो राम सेतु सिर्फ कोरी कल्पना है परन्तु है इसी कहते है कि मोसेज ने समुद्र से रास्ता बनाया तो वह दम हिलाते आ जाते हैं और कहते हैं कि यह एक साक्ष्य प्रमाणित घटना है... इतना ही नहीं जब बाबा रामदेव जैसे संत योग सिखाते हैं या फिर आयुर्वेद को प्रोत्साहन देते हैं या फिर रस्त्रवाद कि बात करते हैं तो वह पाखंडी बताये जाते हैं और Benny Hyne जब stage show करता है कि वह येशु का नाम ले कर अन्धो को रोशनी दे सकता है तो उसकी प्रशंसा के पुल बांध देता हैं...
कांग्रेस सरकार इतनी हिन्दू विरोधी है कि मंदिरों में चढ़ावे में आया हुआ पैसा वह ले लेती है और उसका उपयोग मस्जिद और गिरजाघर बनाने के लिए दान में दे देती हैं... कांग्रेस कि बेशर्मी कि हद्द है कि वह मुस्लिम लीग जिसकी वजह से देश का बंटवारा हुआ उस के साथ राजनैतिक गठबंधन करती है, मुसलमानों से खुले आम एक धार्मिक संप्रदाय के रूप में खुले आम वोट मांगती है.. और खुद को धर्म निरपेक्ष कहती है 
हमारे communist भी कम नहीं हैं वह खुद को नास्तिक बताते हैं जब हिन्दू धर्म कि बात आती है परन्तु जब इस्लाम या chiristianity कि बात आती है तो खुले आम समर्थन में आते हैं.... ऊपर से यह चीन से इतना अधिक प्रभावितदिखाई हैं कि कभी यह उनके दलाल प्रतीत होते हैं...
भाजपा को केवल इस लिए सांप्रदायिक बताया जाता है क्योंकि वह हिन्दुओं तथा हिंदुत्व से सम्बंधित मुद्दे उठाती है!
कांग्रेस सरकार मुसलमानों को हज पे भेजने के लिए करोड़ों दान में दे देती है परन्तु हिन्दू धार्मिक स्थानों पर टैक्स लेती है... है क्या यह अगर दोहरा मापदंड नहीं है तो?
हमारी सिकुलर कांग्रेस सरकार मदरसों पर करोडो रूपया खर्च कर देती है जिसमे भविष्य के आतंकवादी तैयार किये जाते हैं परन्तु जब हिन्दुओं के धार्मिक संस्थानों कि बात आती है तो साकार के पास खरचने को एक पैसा नहीं होता है 
ऐसा लगता है इस भ्रष्ट कांग्रेस सरकार ने हिन्दुओं को बम से उड़ाने का लाइसेंस दे रखा है आतंकवादियों को...एक के बाद एक बम धमाके होते जा रहे हैं और साकार चैन से सो रही है...हिन्दुओं को तो जैसे चारा बना के फेका जा रहा है ताकि यह मुल्लो को खुश कर सके...
हम भूलते क्यों हैं कि भारत का एक गौरवशाली और समृद्ध इतिहास रहा है ... भारत पर आक्रमण और लूटपाट तभी हुयी जब यहाँ बौद्ध धर्म का और अहिंसा का ज़रुरत से ज्यादा प्रभाव पड़ा... पाकिस्तान, बंगलादेश और अफगानिस्तान हमे खोने पड़े क्यूंकि हम संतुष्ट और उदासीन हो गए... अगर अब भी उदासीन रहे तो शायद बाकि बचा हिन्दुस्तान भी हमे खोना पड़े...उठो हिन्दुओं धर्म कि पुनर्स्थापना आवश्यक है हर हिन्दू को अर्जुन बनाना होगा और यह धर्म युद्ध लड़ना होगा!*

----------


## raja dil ka

*पूज्य स्वामी रामदेव जी महराज बार बार आहवाहन कर रहे हैं की ये देश किसी राजनीतिक पार्टी या किसी खानदान का नहीं है| ये देश 121 करोड़ भारतीयो का है | हम वीर-वीरांगनों,ऋषि-ऋषिकाओं की संतान हैं | हमने अपने देश को माँ माना है , और हम सभी को मिल कर इस देश को बचना है , कालाधन देश को दिलाना है और भ्रष्टाचार को देश से खत्म करना है | 3 जून को दिल्ली मे होने वाले आंदोलन के लिए स्वामी जी महराज जी ने सभी देशभक्त नागरोको को आहवाहन किया है की घर-घर जा कर ये संदेश पहुचना है की सभी लोग 3 जून को घरो से बाहर निकल कर इस आंदोलन को अपना समर्थन दें|

http://youtu.be/sUnYFAXm3dc****SwamI Ramdev Ji calles*
*www.youtube.com*_पूज्य स्वामी रामदेव जी महराज बार बार आहवाहन कर रहे हैं की ये देश किसी राजनीतिक पार्टी या किसी खानदान का नहीं है| ये देश 121 करोड़ भारतीयो का है | हम वीर-वीरां...
__
_

----------


## raja dil ka

*मित्रों आज सम्पूर्ण भारत में शरद पवार हि एक ऐसा शख्स है जो भ्रष्टाचार के
मामलो में सोनिया गांधी कों बराबरी की टक्कर दे रहा है. लेकिन पवार इतना शातीर
है की वह बयानबाजी करने से बचता है और भ्रष्टाचार के मामलो में मिडिया और जनता
के नजरो में नहीं आता. इतिहास गवाह है की शरद पवार जिस जिस मंत्रालय या संस्था
में कोई पद पर विराजमान हुआ, वहा उसने अनगिनत भ्रष्टाचार कर उस संस्था या
कंपनी कों मिट्टी में मिला दिया. जैसे की एयर इण्डिया का दिवाला, IPL क्रिकेट
में घोटाले, कृषि मंत्रालय संभालने के बाद महंगाई, गोदामो में अनाज का सडना और
किसानो की आत्महत्या आदि. इसीके चलते जब हरविंदर सिंह ने शरद पवार कों थप्पड़
मारा तब अन्ना हजारे जी और जनता ने ने थप्पड़ का खुले आम समर्थन किया.

करप्शन किंग शरद पवार की भ्रष्ट लीला के आगे तो लालू, मुलायम, चिदंबरम,
कलमाडी, ए.राजा. सभी बौने नजर आते है. सोनिया गाँधी और शरद पवार भ्रष्टाचार और
देशद्रोह के ब्रांड अम्बेसेडर बन चुके है.

आइये एक नजर डालते है करप्शन किंग शरद पवार के कारनामो पर:

1) शरद पवार ने कहा अनाज का सड़ना मंजूर, लेकिन मुफ्त में नहीं देंगे :
http://www.janatantra.com/news/2010/08/31/supreme-court-scolded-sharad-pawar/

2) पवार परिवार के माफिया छोटा राजन से संबंध, सीबीआई जांच की मांग!
http://www.bhaskar.com/article/MH-rajan-pawar-family-links-2656975.html

3) करोड़ों रुपये के स्टाम्प पेपर घोटाले के मुख्य आरोपी अब्दुल करीम तेलगी ने
नारको अनैलिसिस टेस्ट में अपने जिन आकाओं का नाम लिया उनमें केंद्रीय कृषि
मंत्री शरद पवार भी शामिल हैं।
http://ibnlive.in.com/news/telgi-names-sharad-pawar-in-stamp-scam/20792-3.html

4) पवार ने किया पुणे में जमिन घोटाला:
http://khabar.ndtv.com/news/show/pawar-pune-land-scam-4168

5) शरद पवार की बेटी सुप्रिया सुले से शाहिद बलवा की पार्टनरशिप !
http://navbharattimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/7847168.cms

6) 2 जी घोटाले में राडिया ने पवार को लपेटा :
http://navbharattimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/7978633.cms

7) महंगाई में पवार ने डाला घी, कहा-सरकार का फैसला सही!
http://khabar.ibnlive.in.com/news/62281/12/4

केंद्रीय कृषि मंत्री शरद पवार कीटनाशक इंडोसल्फान के विवादास्पद मुद्दे पर
इसके निर्माता का साथ दे रहे हैं, किसानों का नहीं :
http://expressbuzz.com/states/karnataka/rti-revelation-sharad-pawar-promoted-endosulfan/262985.html

9) शरद पवार-दाऊद इब्राहिम संबध का खुलासा :
http://www.outlookindia.com/article.aspx?200790

10) शरद पवार की अंडरवर्ल्ड डॉन पप्पू कलानी से नजदिकीया :
http://articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com/2004-10-11/news/27402424_1_mla-pappu-kalani-ulhasnagar-rpi

11) लवासा को नोटिस मिला तो पवार का पारा चढ़ा :
http://khabar.ibnlive.in.com/news/44181/12/4

12) शरद पवार और उड्डयन मंत्री प्रफ्फुल पटेल ने एयर इडिया को दिवालीया कर
दिया :
http://www.jansatta.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10541&It  emid
http://www.indianexpress.com/news/canada-report-claims-payoff-to-praful-patel-for-ai-supply/907308/

13) अजित पवार के साथ मिलकर शरद पवार ने किया महाराष्ट्र सहकारी बैंक घोटाला :
http://www.travelindia-guide.com/india-news/index.php/2011/05/maharashtra-state-cooperative-bank-another-scam-around-pawar-congress/

14) शरद पवार ने किया दाल आयात में घोटाला :
http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2012-01-14/india/30626835_1_pulses-import-prices-cag-report

15) घोटालों का दूसरा नाम है शरद पवार :
http://www.wakeindianow.com/2011/09/sharad-pawar-million-dollar-scamster_04.html

शंखनाद टीम. जयहिंद*

----------


## raja dil ka

*मंत्री जी के पेट पर लात : कोई इन बेचारे मंत्रियों की भी सुनो ..

राज चाहे कांग्रेस का हो चाहे बीजेपी का, पार्टी कार्यकर्ता हमेशा एक ही बात चिल्लाता है.. मंत्री हमारी सुनते नहीं... मंत्री हमारी सुनते नहीं... और अख़बार है की उनकी चिल्लिपो में शरीक हो जाते है... अरे भाई कोई इन मंत्रियों की भी तो सुनो... अब देखिये ये कार्यकर्ता हर काम मुफ्त में करवाना चाहते है.. जिस काम के मंत्री जी लाखो, करोडो रूपये कमा सकते है उस काम को बेचारा मंत्री, कार्यकर्ता के कहने पर बिलकुल मुफ्त में कर दे...? 

आपको नहीं लगता ऐसी उम्मीद करना मंत्रियों के साथ सरासर अन्याय है....? अरे साब, ये सब मुफ्त में ही करना था तो फिर मंत्री बनने की जरुरत ही क्या थी.. कोई इन कार्यकर्ताओ से पूछे अगर मंत्री बन कर भी तुम्हारी तरह गरीब ही रहना था तो फिर हमने इतने पापड़ ही क्यों बेले थे.. पूरी जिन्दगी लगादी चमचागिरी में तब जा कर पांच साल के लिए ये सुख नसीब हुआ है.

इन्हें नहीं पता मंत्रियों को कितने दबाव में काम करना पड़ता है.. बीबी का दबाव की जब हमारी शादी हुई थी तब तुमने और तुम्हारे बाप ने मेरे पिता को ही भाव तोल से नहीं छोड़ा था.. तो फिर ये कार्यकर्ता क्या तुम्हारे लिए मेरे बाप से भी बड़ा हो गया जो इसके कहने से बिना भाव तोल के काम कर रहे हो... अब कोई बताये मंत्री अपनी बीबी को समझाए तो क्या समझाए.. बात तो उसकी भी सोलह आने सच है, की जब शादी करते वक़्त अपने ससुर जी से ही पैसे लेने से नहीं चूके, तो अब पैसे छोड़ना तो स्वर्गीय ससुर जी का भारी अपमान ही होगा...!!

प्यारे कार्यकर्ताओ ये ठीक है तुमने मंत्रियों को मंत्री बनने में को कोर कसर नहीं छोड़ी मगर अब उनकी मजबूरी भी तो समझो.... ये नहीं की जब जी चाहा पहुच गए मंत्री के पेट पर लात मारने....!!*

----------


## raja dil ka

y*e hai sangh ki prarthana....koi mujhe bataye sangh kaha se muslim virodhi hai.........haan rashtra virodhiyo ka virodhi jaroor hai....vo chahe hindu hi kyo na ho---**


नमस्ते सदा वत्सले मातृभूमे
त्वया हिन्दुभूमे सुखं वर्धितोहम् ।
महामङ्गले पुण्यभूमे त्वदर्थे
पतत्वेष कायो नमस्ते नमस्ते ।।१।।
प्रभो शक्तिमन् हिन्दुराष्ट्राङ्  भूता
इमे सादरं त्वां नमामो वयम्
त्वदीयाय कार्याय बध्दा कटीयं
शुभामाशिषं देहि तत्पूर्तये ।
अजय्यां च विश्वस्य देहीश शक्तिं
सुशीलं जगद्येन नम्रं भवेत्
श्रुतं चैव यत्कण्टकाकीर्ण मार्गं
स्वयं स्वीकृतं नः सुगं कारयेत् ।।२।।
समुत्कर्षनिःश्रे  सस्यैकमुग्रं
परं साधनं नाम वीरव्रतम्
तदन्तः स्फुरत्वक्षया ध्येयनिष्ठा
हृदन्तः प्रजागर्तु तीव्रानिशम् ।
विजेत्री च नः संहता कार्यशक्तिर्
विधायास्य धर्मस्य संरक्षणम् ।
परं वैभवं नेतुमेतत् स्वराष्ट्रं
समर्था भवत्वाशिषा ते भृशम् ।।३।।
।। भारत माता की जय ।।
Meaning of the Sangh Prarthana (prayer) in English, Hindi and Marathi

In English:-
Forever I bow to thee, O Loving Motherland! O Motherland of us Hindus, Thou hast brought me up in happiness. May my life, O great and blessed Holy Land, be laid down in Thy Cause. I bow to Thee again and again.
We the children of the Hindu Nation bow to Thee in reverence, O Almighty God. We have girded up our loins to carry on Thy work. Give us Thy holy blessings for its fulfillment. O Lord! Grant us such might as no power on earth can ever challenge, such purity of character as would command the respect of the whole world and such knowledge as would make easy the thorny path that we have voluntarily chosen.
May we be inspired with the spirit of stern heroism, that is sole and ultimate means of attaining the highest spiritual bliss with the greatest temporal prosperity. May intense and everlasting devotion to our ideal ever enthuse our hearts. May our victorious organised power of action, by Thy Grace, be wholly capable of protecting our dharma and leading this nation of ours to the highest pinnacle of glory.
- In Shri Guruji's words
।। भारत माता की जय ।।*

----------


## raja dil ka

*This is a truth in present time.*

----------


## raja dil ka

*मित्रो, आप सभी लोगो से निवेदन है की अगर आप रिंकल जैसे लडकियों के लिए कुछ भी
करना चाहते है तो कृपया इस याचिका पर साइन करें । इस दिए गए लिंक पर जायें और
पृष्ट के बाये तरफ अपना ईमेल, नाम आदि डाल दें।
http://www.change.org/petitions/hono...-a-living-hell

हमें 10 ,000 लोग चाहिए और अभी तक 6250 ही सामने आये है समर्थन में! ! ये
हमारे लिए बहुत ही शर्म की बात है।
कृपया अपने मित्रो को भी कहें की वो इसे साइन करें !*

----------


## raja dil ka

*जागो दहेज के लालचियों जागो, अगर राम कृष्णा के ब्याह में ये दहेज ना लेते तो आज हिंदू समाज दहेज प्रथा का दंश न झेल रहा होता, दहेज का दानव एक माँ और दो बच्चों को लील गया, दूसरी बात ये कि लालची जेल काटेंगे सास-ससुर, नंद देवर जेठ, सब के सब लपेटे गए, क्यूंकि सुसाइड से पन्द्रह मिनट पहले ही वो महिला सबके खिलाफ एफ आई आर लिखवा कर आई थी, फैसला अभी से हो गया यानी फांसी नहीं तो उम्र-कैद तो पक्का तय है.............मक्कार कुछ करने से पहले सोचते नहीं की हम कर क्या रहे है ज़रा से लालच के चलते जिंदगी जहर बनकर रह गई सभी परिवारों की.......वेरी गुड ऐसे दैत्यों के साथ ऐसा होना भी चाहिए. पुराने कैदी कैदी गाडी से कोर्ट आते जाते और जूता-पोशी किया करेंगे इन मक्कारों की वो बोनस में. हहहाहहहहह्ह्हहहा  ा. जिनके घरों में ऐसा चल रहा है वो संभल जाओ फिर न कहना कि हौसलेवाला ने जागरूक नहीं किया था.
http://navbharattimes.indiatimes.com/mehrauli-suicide-police-arrest-husband/articleshow/13531607.cms
**
***


*महरौली स्यूसाइड : आरोपी पति अरेस्ट - Navbharat Times*
*navbharattimes.indiatimes.com**दो साल के बेटे और चार साल की बेटी की हत्या कर महिला द्वारा खुद आत्महत्या करने के मामले में पुलिस ने उनके पति को गिरफ्तार कर लिया है। अभी इस मामले में...*

----------


## raja dil ka

*http://www.facebook.com/groups/254956257945528/?bookmark_t=group****FACEBOOK POLICE DEPARTMENT*
*जो भी फेसबुक पर गडबड करेगा उसको यहाँ सजा मिलेगी... jo koi bhi Fb user koi ulti sidhi hrkt krta hai to uska photo ID sahit, aur galti yaha FIR...kr dena*

----------


## raja dil ka



----------


## raja dil ka

*यहाँ क्लिक कर देखें !*

----------


## raja dil ka

*क्या आप जानते हैं कि.... मुहम्मद गजनवी भारत पर 17 बार आक्रमण क्यों और कैसे कर पाया ....???और सिर्फ... गजनवी ही क्यों... मीर कासिम, तैमूरलंग, बाबर , औरन्जेब से लेकर अंग्रेजों तक ने भारत पर शासन कैसे कर पाया ...????क्या आपने कभी सोचा है कि.... आखिर, तुर्की अथवा मंगोलिया से आये लुटेरों की संख्या कितनी रही होगी...???और उन लुटेरों के पास रसद-सामग्री या हथियार कितने रहे होंगे..???जबकि.... हिंदुस्तान हमारा देश था.... यहाँ लाखों करोड़ों की आबादी थी..... फिर भी वे मुठ्ठी भर&nbsp;लोग आये, हमें जमकर लतियाया.. बहन-बेटियों का बलात्कार किया... धन-संपत्ति को लूटा और आराम से चलते बने....!

मुझे क्षमा करें.... लेकिन, ऐसी अजीबोगरीब घटनाएं सिर्फ हमारे हिंदुस्तान में ही हो सकती हैं....!

क्योंकि.... हमारे हिंदुस्तान के लोग ""जरुरत से कुछ ज्यादा ही होशियार"' हैं...... और अंग-अंग में स्वार्थ भरा पड़ा है...!

सिर्फ वहीँ तक बात रुकी रह जाती तो.... चलो फिर भी ठीक थी और संतोषप्रद थी....!

परन्तु... आज भी स्थिति में बहुत ज्यादा बदलाव नहीं आ गया है......!

आज भी ...... कोई राजपूत है, कोई ब्राह्मण है, तो कोई वैश्य है...... किसी को मराठी होने पर गर्व है .... तो किसी को गुजराती, मराठी या बंगाली होने पर.....!

मुझे कभी कभी बेहद आश्चर्य और दुःख होता है कि.... इतने बड़े देश में कोई ......... भारतीय नहीं है... कोई हिन्दू नहीं है...!

और यही कारण है कि..... आज राजनेता से लेकर हर कोई इस देश के बहुसंख्यक को गरियाना और लतियाना अपनी शान समझता है...!

स्थिति तो यह है कि..... यहाँ के अल्पसंख्यक समुदाय .... सर पर चढ़ कर पेशाब कर रहा है.... और, बहुसंख्यक उसे "बरसात समझ कर" ख़ुशी से नाच रहा है...!

जबकि... आज देश में बहुसंख्यकों के इतने बड़े-बड़े और प्रभावशाली संगठन मौजूद हैं कि.... अगर वे आपस में सही तालमेल रखकर और एकजुट होकर काम करें तो...... विधर्मियों को आँखें दिखाना तो छोड़ ही दें.... ऊँची आवाज में बोलने तक का साहस नहीं होगा.....!

लेकिन लगता है कि.... बहुसंख्यकों को लात खाने और हर किसी से बेइज्जत होते हुए भी आत्मविभोर रहने की आदत सी पड़ गयी है...!

लेकिन .... एक बात हमेशा याद रखें........ जो इतिहास से कोई सीख नहीं लेते हैं.... इतिहास फिर से अपने आपको दुहराता है.

जय महाकाल...!!*

----------


## raja dil ka

*तेरे नापाक इरादों को हम भांप गए ऐ पाकिस्तान | घुसपैठ की आदत छोड़ दे वरना हो जायेगा तू वीरान || यह कहते थे और कहते हैं कश्मीर नहीं तुझको देंगे | कश्मीर तो क्या सीमा- रेखा की धूल नहीं तुझको देंगे || क्या भूल गया तू अब तक की हर हारी हुयी लड़ाई को ? शायद तू अब भी जान न पाया भारत की अंगडाई को|| सन् इकहत्तर में बांग्लादेश आज़ाद... हमीं ने करवाया | खामोश देखता रहा मगर तू बाल न बांका कर पाया|| दो- चार पटाखे क्या छोड़े सोचा कि हम डर जायेंगे ? मर गए मारने वाले क्या तेरे मारे मर जायेंगे? चीन और अमरीका दोनों कब तक तुझे बचायेंगे? देते- देते हथियार तुझे वे खुद इक दिन थक जायेंगे| औकात में रहना सीख ले बच्चे वरना तू पछतायेगा | मुंह की हरदम खायेगा तू बाप से जो टकराएगा || जो फिर कभी भारत की धरती पर तू नज़र उठाएगा | सौगंध हमें भारत माँ की तू बन इतिहास रह जाएगा || जय भारत.........BY Akhand Pratap Singh Raikwar जी ....
*

----------


## raja dil ka

*प्रिय आत्मीय मित्रों ,

आज श्री नरेंद्र भाई मोदी के भाषण का एक प्रसंग आप सभी के सामने प्रस्तुत करता हूँ जो उन्होंने अपने एक भाषण में उधृत किया था !! 

श्री नरेंद्र जी भाषण देते हुए कहते है , 

मेरे देश वासियों ...आज जब भारत वर्ष के किसी भी स्थान से कोई व्यक्ति गुजरात की ओर यात्रा करता है , तब स्वाभाविक रूप से उसके घर से निकलने से लेकर उसके गंतव्य तक पहुचने तक उसके परिवार वाले चिंतित रहते है , 

जब कोई व्यक्ति किसी अन्य राज्य से गुजरात आता है , तो उसकी माँ बार बार अपने बेटे को फोन पर आगाह करती रहती है 

....बेटा ध्यान से जाना , 

सम्हाल कर बेटा ! किसी से झगडा ना करना ...

सामान संभाल के रखना ....

आदि आदि प्रकार से बार बार फोन पर बेटे को समझती रहती है ...

इसी तरह ट्रेंन बिभिन्न राज्यों को पार करती हुई रात्री में दो बजे " गुजरात " आ जाती है ...माँ का फोन आता है ...बेटा ध्यान से !! 

बेटा कहता है माँ ........सो जाओ अब कोई समस्या या चिन्ता की बात नहीं है , ""क्योंकि आब गुजरात आ गया है " !! ...

और ऐसा सुनकर वह माँ ...निश्चिन्त होकर ...आराम से सो जाती है ..की बेटा गुजरात की सीमा मे पहुच गया है सुरक्षित है ... 

मित्रों , ये तो केवल एक राज्य का कायाकल्प है ..यदि श्री नरेंद्र भाई मोदी भारत वर्ष के प्रधान मंत्री बनते है ...तो सम्पूर्ण भारत वर्ष में राम राज्य आ जाएगा !! 

जय श्री राम ...नरेंद्र भाई मोदी जिंदाबाद !!****भित्ति चित्र*
*प्रिय आत्मीय मित्रों ,

आज श्री नरेंद्र भाई मोदी के भाषण का एक प्रसंग आप सभी केसामने प्रस्तुत करता हूँ जो उन्होंने अपने एक भाषण में उधृत किया था !! 

श्री नरेंद्र जी भाषण देते हुए कहते है , 

मेरे देश वासियों ...आज जब भारत वर्ष के किसी भी स्थान से कोई व्यक्ति गुजरात की ओर यात्रा करता है , तब स्वाभाविक रूप से उसके घर से निकलने से लेकर उसके गंतव्य तक पहुचने तक उसके परिवार वाले चिंतित रहते है , 

जब कोई व्यक्ति किसी अन्य राज्य से गुजरात आता है , तो उसकी माँ बार बार अपने बेटे को फोन पर आगाह करती रहती है 

....बेटा ध्यान से जाना , 

सम्हाल कर बेटा ! किसी से झगडा ना करना ...

सामान संभाल के रखना ....

आदि आदि प्रकार से बार बार फोन पर बेटे को समझती रहती है ...

इसी तरह ट्रेंन बिभिन्न राज्यों को पार करती हुई रात्री में दो बजे " गुजरात " आ जाती है ...माँ का फोन आता है ...बेटा ध्यान से !! 

बेटा कहता है माँ ........सो जाओ अब कोई समस्या या चिन्ता की बात नहीं है , ""क्योंकि आब गुजरात आ गया है " !! ...

और ऐसा सुनकर वह माँ ...निश्चिन्त होकर ...आराम से सो जाती है ..की बेटा गुजरात की सीमा मे पहुच गया है सुरक्षित है ... 



मित्रों , ये तो केवल एक राज्य का कायाकल्प है ..यदि श्री नरेंद्र भाई मोदी भारत वर्ष के प्रधान मंत्री बनते है ...तो सम्पूर्ण भारत वर्ष में राम राज्य आ जाएगा !! 


जय श्री राम ...नरेंद्र भाई मोदी जिंदाबाद !!*

----------


## raja dil ka

*कोयले की दलाली में प्रधानमंत्री के हाथ

प्रमोद भार्गव 
दल अण्णा ने प्रधानमंत्री डॉ. मनमोहन सिंह समेत 15 केबिनेट मंत्रियों पर दस्तावेजी साक्ष्य पेश करके भ्रष्टाचार के जो संगीन आरोप लगाए हैं, वे प्रथम दृष्टया तो यही तय करते हैं, कि केंद्र सरकार का यह मंत्रीमण्डल अलीबाबा चालीस चोरों का समूह है। दल के सहयोगी अरविंद केजरीवाल और प्रसिद्ध वकील प्रशांत भूषण ने केवल बयान देकर भ्रष्टाचार के आरोप नहीं लगाए हैं, बल्कि सुप्रीम कोर्ट, हाईकोर्ट और कैग जैसी प्रतिष्ठित संस्थाओं के माध्यम से जो दस्तावेजी साक्ष्य सामने आए हैं, उन्हें ही आरोपों का जरिया बनाया है। लिहाजा इन आरोपों को एकाएक खारिज नहीं किया जा सकता। दल के आरोपों में दम है, इसीलिए दल ने मंत्रियों के खिलाफ आरोपों की निष्पक्ष व स्वतंत्र जांच के लिए विशेष जांच दल (एसआईटी) के गठन की मांग की है। साथ ही दल ने यह भी चुनौती दी है कि यदि अण्णा दल पर किसी तरह के आरोप हैं तो उनकी जांच भी एसआईटी से कराई जाए और यदि वे दोषी पाए जाएं तो उन्हें निर्धारित सजा से दोगुनी सजा दी जाए। यह मांग अन्ना दल के नैतिक साहस और मजबूत आत्मबल का परिचायक है। अब यदि मनमोहन सिंह मंत्रीमण्डल में थोड़ा भी नैतिक साहस है तो उन्हें खुद आगे बढ़कर एसआईटी का गठन करके जांच के लिए बेहिचक आगे आ जाना चाहिए।

प्रधानमंत्री के कोयले की दलाली में काले हाथ होने की खबर धीमी गति से बहुत दिन से आ रही थी। लेकिन अब अण्णा दल ने अभिलेख प्रस्तुत करके तय कर दिया कि काजल की इस कोठरी में सब काले हैं। अण्णा दल का आरोप है कि कोयला मंत्री के रुप में डॉ. मनमोहन सिंह ने कौढि़यों के मोल कोयलें के खण्ड (ब्लॉक) आंवंटित किए। नियंत्रक एवं महालेखा परीक्षक (सीएजी) की रिपोर्ट से इस आबंटन में बरती गई गड़बडि़यों का खुलासा हुआ है। सुप्रीम कोर्ट भी इसी आधार पर कुछ तल्ख टिप्पणियां कर चुकी है। लेकिन गांधी के तीन बंदरों के एक ही अवतार प्रधानमंत्री मनमोहन सिंह पर इस रिपोर्ट और अदालतों की टिप्पणियों का असर बेअसर रहा। कायदे-कानूनों को ताक पर रखकर ये सभी आवंटन 2006 से 2009 के बीच उस कालखण्ड के हैं, जब कोयला मंत्री की कमान भी प्रधानमंत्री संभाले हुए थे।



कोयला-खण्ड आंवटित करने में भी ठीक वही तकनीक अपनाई गई है, जो 2 जी स्पेक्टम आंवटन घोटाले के वक्त संचार मंत्री ए.राजा ने अपनाई थी। अण्णा दल के मुताबिक स्पेक्टम की कीमत तय करने में तात्कालीन वित्तमंत्री पी. चिदंबरम् की भी भागीदारी थी। क्योंकि मई 2004 से लेकर नवंबर 2008 तक वही वित्तमंत्री थे। इसीलिए जब वर्तमान वित्तमंत्री प्रणव मुखर्जी के हाथ चिदंबरम की नोटशीट पर लिखी संदिग्ध टिप्पणियां आईं तो उन्होंने प्रधानमंत्री को एक चिट्ठी लिखकर कहा भी कि चिदंबरम चाहते तो स्पेक्टम घोटाला रोका जा सकता था। इस चिट्ठी के बीच में ही प्रेस का हिस्सा बन जाने के कारण कॉफी बवाल मचा और अंत में खुद प्रधानमंत्री ने हस्तक्षेप करके दोनों केंद्रीय मंत्रियों के बीच सुलह कराकर इस बवाल का पटाक्षेप किया। हालांकि अन्ना दल ने जो दस्ताबेज खोजकर मंत्रियों पर आरोप लगाए हैं, उनके तहत केंद्र सरकार के संकटमोचक प्रणव मुखर्जी खुद भी अब कठघरे में हैं। उन पर आरोप है कि वे जब मई 2004 से अक्टूबर 2006 तक रक्षा मंत्री थे, तब उन्होंने नेवी वार रुम लीक मामले में दोषियों को बचाया और इसी दौरान स्कॉर्पिन पनडुब्बी खरीद सौदे में 4 प्रतिशत कमीशन भी खाया।



कोयला घोटाला सीएजी की ऑडिट रिपोर्ट से सामने आया है। सीएजी ने इसे 2जी स्पेक्टम से छह गुना बड़ा घोटाला बताया। ‘परफोर्मेंस ऑडिट ऑफ कोल ब्लॉक एलोकेशंस’ नामक इस रिपोर्ट के मसौदे में इस घोटाले को 10.67 लाख करोड़ रुपये का घोटाला बताया गया। 110 पृष्ठीय इस रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक 155 कंपनियों को कोल-खण्ड आबंटित किए गए। इस हेतु कोई खुली नीलामी की प्रक्रिया नहीं अपनाई गई। लिहाजा स्पेक्टम की तरह औने-पौने दाम में कोयले के भू-भण्डार बेच दिए गए। यह ऑडिट रिपोर्ट उस समय की है जब 2004 से 2009 के दौरान मनमोहन सिंह खुद कोयला मंत्री का अतिरिक्त प्रभार संभाले हुए थे।

इस रिपोर्ट के आने के बाद संसद में हंगामा होना तय था। हुआ भी। भाजपा ने सीधे मनमोहन सिंह को इस घोटाले का जिम्मेबार ठहराया। प्रश्नकाल के दौरान खुद प्रधानमंत्री से संसद में जवाब देने को कहा गया। समाजवादी पार्टी के अध्यक्ष मुलायम सिंह यादव ने भी इस मांग का समर्थन किया। खुद मनमोहन सिंह को घोटाले के कटघरे में घिरा देख सोनिया गांधी की चिंता बढ़ गई और वे खुद सरकार के बचाव में आ गईं। उन्होंने सपा नेता रेवतीरमण सिंह से बात कर मुलायम सिंह को साधा। चूंकि मुलायम सिंह की गर्दन अनुपातहीन संपत्ति की जांच में फंसी है। इस जांच को सीबीआई कर रही है। मुलायम सिंह यदि मुलायम नहीं पड़ते तो उनकी गर्दन नपना तय थी। बहरहाल लाचार मुलायम सत्ता के पक्ष में आ खड़े हुए और मनमोहन सिंह के प्राणों में प्राण आ गए। इसी बात को लेकर अण्णा दल ने मजबूत लोकपाल के गठन के साथ सीबीआई को पूर्ण स्वायत्तता देने की बात भी उठाई है। क्योंकि यदि सीबीआई स्वतंत्र होती तो क्षेत्रीय दलों के मुलायम सिंह, मायावती, लालू प्रसाद, करुणानिधि और जयललिता जैसे जिन स्वयंभू नेताओं पर भ्रष्टाचार के मामलों की जांच चल रही है,वह इतनी लंबी नहीं खिंचती और जांच पूरी होेकर तय समय-सीमा आरोप – पत्र संबंधित न्यायालयों में दाखिल कर दिए गए होते। लिहाजा घोटालों के आरोपी एक दूसरे के घोटोलों पर पर्दा डालने का काम नहीं कर पाते। सीबीआई के इस दुरुपयोग पर रोक लगना वक्त की जरुरत है।

कोयला घोटाले को स्पेक्टम घोटाले का दर्जा इसलिए दिया गया क्योंकि इसमें भी कोयले के भण्डारों से भरे भू-खण्डों पर मालिकाना हक हासिल करने के बाद कई कंपनियों ने मौके पर बिना कोई उत्खनन किए दूसरी कंपनियों को ये भू-खण्ड हाथों-हाथ बेच दिए। दूसरी कंपनियों को सौदा उतारने की इस प्रक्रिया में ही करोड़ों-अरबों के बारे न्यारे कर लिए गए। 2008 में जो 90 कोल-खण्ड आंवटित किए गए थे वे बाला-बाला करोड़ों-अरबों रुपये कमाने के लिए ही दिए गए थे। प्राकृतिक संपदा के दोहन से बाजार में फैली यही वह आवारा पूंजी है जो भ्रष्टाचार और मंहगाई का पर्याय बनी हुई है।

मनमोहन सिंह खुदरा व्यापार में प्रत्यक्ष विदेशी पूंजी निवेश के आ जाने से बिचैलियों की भूमिका खत्म हो जाने की बात करते हैं, लेकिन क्या माननीय प्रधानमंत्री बताएंगे कि उन्होंने खुद कोयला मंत्री रहने के दौरान कोयले के खण्डों को बेचने में क्यों बिचैलियों को दलाली की भूमिका निर्वाह करने का अवसर दिया। जाहिर है चोर की दाड़ी में तिनका है। बिचैलियों द्वारा जो सौदे हुए उसमें या तो पैसा सीधे मनमोहन सिंह ने लिया या सोनिया गांधी की नेतृत्व वाली कांग्रेस ने लिया। अब यदि सोनिया और मनमोहन देश की जनता के सामने खुद को पाक साफ रखना चाहते हैं तो उन्हें इतना नैतिक साहस दिखाने की जरुरत है कि वे सर्वोच्च न्यायालय के सेवा निवृत्त न्यायमूर्ति से जांच कराने के लिए खुद आगे आएं और अपने दामन पर लगे दागों का धोने का काम करें। अन्यथा जनता उन्हें माफ नहीं करेगी।http://bvbja.com/MediaDisplay_401.aspx?st=16&dt=1635&wt=242&GroupID  =242&logoID=402*

----------


## raja dil ka

*पीएम जेल जाने की बात क्यों नहीं करते?
======================
टीम अन्ना के सदस्य मनीष सिसौदिया ने पीएम पर सवाल दागे: "पीएम कोयला घोटाले में जांच से क्यों बच रहे हैं? पीएम कहते हैं कि आरोप सही हुए तो वह संन्यास ले लेंगे। वह यह क्यों नहीं कहते कि आरोप सही पाए गए तो वह बाकी जिंदगी जेल में काटेंगे? इसका मतलब यह है कि पीएम यह स्वीकार कर रहे हैं कि करप्शन के आरोप साबित होने के बाद भी नेता ऐश के साथ जिंदगी बिता सकते हैं।"
-----------------------------------------
उधर टीम अन्ना के सदस्य अरविंद केजरीवाल ने बुधवार को प्रेस कॉन्फ्रेंस में पीएम से पूछे ४ सवाल...
=======================
1.अगर कोई मंत्री करप्शन करे तो वह कौन सी एजेंसी है जो सरकार से स्वतंत्र है और जहां उस करप्शन की रिपोर्ट दर्ज कराई जा सके?

2.जिस मंत्री के खिलाफ करप्शन के आरोप लगे हैं यदि वह कहे कि उसने करप्शन नहीं किया या पीएम कहें कि उन्होंने करप्शन नहीं किया, तो क्या बिना निष्पक्ष जांच के देश इस बात को मान ले?

3.क्या यह सच है कि तत्कालीन कोयला सचिव ने कई बार आपको कोयला खदानों की नीलामी करने की सलाह दी थी? क्या यह सच है कि पीएमओ ने वह सलाह खारिज कर दी? क्या आपने खुद उन फाइलों पर दस्तखत किए थे?

4.सीएजी का आकलन है कि कोयला खदानों की नीलामी न करने से देश को 1.8 लाख करोड़ का नुकसान हुआ। अगर इतना करप्शन न होता तो पेट्रोल पर टैक्स कम किया जा सकता था। क्या आप मानते हैं कि तब पेट्रोल की कीमतें बढ़ाने की जरूरत न पड़ती और आम आदमी को महंगाई की मार से बचाया जा सकता था?
--------------------------------------------------
Friends, Congress Govt is in deep trouble as they have no answer to all these questions...CVC has already ordered an inquiry on this LOOT of Rs.1.8 Lakh Crores.***

----------


## raja dil ka

*http://twitter.com/#!/Swamy39

All Patriotic HINDUs ----------> Join Dr. Swamy on TWITTER & Support Him......

All Patriotic HINDUs ----------> Join Dr. Swamy on TWITTER & Support Him......****Subramanian Swamy (@Swamy39) on Twitter*
*twitter.com**Sign up for Twitter to follow Subramanian Swamy (@Swamy39). I give as good as I get*

----------


## raja dil ka

*स्टार न्यूज़ बनेगा अब ABP न्यूज़ !
मुस्त read*

----------


## raja dil ka

*स्वदेशी के प्रचार प्रसार को बढ़ावा देने के लिए स्वदेशी मंच डॉट कॉम की स्थापना की गयी है| हमें आशा है कि प्रातः स्मरणीय स्व.राजीव दीक्षित जी के स्वदेशी ,स्वाभिमानी और समर्थ भारत के स्वप्न को साकार करने की दिशा में स्वदेशी मंच डॉट कॉम महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका का निर्वहन करेगी|आपके विचार व सुझाव सादर आमंत्रित है | वंदे मातरम | जय श्रीराम |
=====
www.swadeshimanch.com
============
Google Plus Page
==========
https://plus.google.com/u/0/105327442620685910897/posts
Facebook Page
=====
https://www.facebook.com/pages/%E0%A4%B8%E0%A5%8D%E0%A4%B5%E0%A4%A6%E0%A5%87%E0%A  4%B6%E0%A5%80-%E0%A4%AE%E0%A4%82%E0%A4%9A-Swadeshimanchcom/319421998137955****Swadeshi Manch*
*swadeshimanch.com**स्वदेशी के प्रचार प्रसार को बढ़ावा देने के लिए स्वदेशी मंच डॉट कॉम की स्थापना की गयी है| हमें आशा है कि प्रातः स्मरणीय स्व.राजीव दीक्षित जी के स्वदेशी ,स्वाभिमानी और समर्थ भारत के स्वप्न को साकार करने की दिशा में स्वदेशी मंच डॉट कॉम महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका का निर्वहन करेगी| वंदे मातरम | जय श्रीराम |*

----------


## big1001deal

> Attachment 448303
> 
> dekhos bharat ke javano ........................


Rajbirji i m proud of you.thanx very much

----------


## qwertyu

अरे यार कुष्भी नाही दिख राहा है...

----------


## vipin8

एक सराहनीय कदम

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

..................................

----------


## drvijay

> ..................................


mitra aapki kya tarif karu dil kush kar diya

----------

